# Allen Bradley lernen, aber wie?



## Outrider (13 November 2004)

hallo , ich darf mich in Allen Bradley einarbeiten.
habe vorher nur step 7 programmiert.
wer kennt gute didaktische Bücher zum Selbstudium?
darüber hinaus, welche Programmiersprache ist es und was brauche ich an
Hardware. cpu , di, do , analog?
danke für die Antworten


----------



## Oberchefe (13 November 2004)

Als Programmiersprachen stehen in den neuen Generationen Kontaktplan, Funktionsplan und strukturierter Text zur Verfügung. Was Du an Hardware brauchst hängt von Deinem Einsatzzweck ab, Anzahl I/Os, evtl. Bussysteme und  Kommunikation, mit oder ohne Servoantriebe, gewünschte Zykluszeit usw. Ich würde aber falls es sich nicht nur um eine Kleinsteuerung handeln soll, einen Kurs (ca. 1 Woche für Programmierung) bei Rockwell empfehlen.


----------



## Kurt (14 November 2004)

Da git es doch:
RS_Trainer

Nein - ich weis nicht wo man das runterladen kann.
Nein - ich hab das nicht und kann das nicht hochladen.
Nein - ich weis nicht was das kostet.
Nein - ich habe das nie probiert.

kurt


----------



## kpeter (14 November 2004)

Guten Morgen

also ein gutes buch suche ich schon lange aber es gibt fast nichts auf dem mark und das was im ami land gibt naja.

die orginal handbücher sind ziemlich gut und leicht verständlich ich kann dir am monatg die adressen dafür schicken

was du an hardware brauchst ist nicht ganz so einfach

also es gibt

mikrologix das sind die kleinen
es gibt plc das sind die alten
es gibt slc das sind die die ca der 300 entsprechen 
und es gibt die clx die ca den 400 entsprechen aber besser sind ( jungs schlagt mich nicht ich liebe meine clx  :twisted: aber ich mag auch meine s7 nicht das die jetzt gleich sauer werden  :wink: )

also wenn du was zum üben brauchst besorg dir eine mikrologix 1200 oder 1500 die haben eine ähnlich programmiersprache wie die grossen

und haben gleich ein und ausgabe dabei

hier der link für die beschreibungen http://www.ab.com/manuals/


und noch eins pass nur auf du hast kein pae paa  :?


----------



## RolfB (14 November 2004)

..dann gibt es da noch eine englische Seite:

http://www.thelearningpit.com/

Die bieten einen preiswerten Simulator zum download an und
auch einiges an Dokumentation und Beispielen.



mfg.

Rolf


----------



## Oberchefe (14 November 2004)

Also wie oben schon gesagt:
SLC und PLC sind die "Alten".

Micrologix sind die ganz Kleinen. ControlLogix die Großen. Dazwischen gibt es noch die CompactLogix und FlexLogix.

Zur Software:
PLC5 programmiert man mit der Rslgx5, SLC und Micrologix mit der Rslgx500, ControlLogix, FlexLogix und Compactlogix mit der Rslgx5000. Erst letztere Software bietet (unter anderem) strukturierten Text als Programmiersprache an.

Aber wie schon oben gesagt, Du mußt erst mal wissen, was Du damit machen willst.


----------



## RolfB (14 November 2004)

.. habe eben noch  eine Seite im Netz gefunden.
Zur Information welche Systeme auf dem Markt sind usw.
kann man auf dieser Seite 
http://www.vdt-automation.de/
gut sehen . Unter der Rubrik 'Produkte'  kann man einen
Überblick  über die Harware und die Softwarelösungen erhalten.

vieleicht hilft's  8) 

Gruß

Rolf


----------



## kpeter (15 November 2004)

Hallöchen allerseits



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Micrologix sind die ganz Kleinen. ControlLogix die Großen.



CLX gross naja so gross sind sie auch wieder nicht eher klein

aber trozdem zum üben vom normalen handling sind die kleinen schon gut

nur natürlich das handling von hardware kann man nur mit denn clx erlernen


----------



## Oberchefe (15 November 2004)

> aber trozdem zum üben vom normalen handling sind die kleinen schon gut



Mit "Groß" war ja auch nicht die mechanische Bauform gemeint sondern eher die "inneren Werte", sprich Geschwindigkeit, Anzahl I/Os, Möglichkeiten, Kommunikationsarten, Befehlsschatz.....


----------

